# Positive thinking approach to combat SA



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

(1) You need to believe in yourself.

The first step in overcoming any problem is to reverse the deeply ingrained negative mental habit of self-doubt. In anything, to be successful you need to have self-confidence; the belief that you can be successful. Learn to expect not to doubt. By expecting yourself to overcome the problem, you bring that expected outcome into the realm of possibility. This is the first most important step towards any sort of success in overcoming any obstacle. You need to put your whole heart into your desire and to be totally commited to that outcome. Give yourself over and hold nothing back. Those who use the positive thinking and visualization techniques to achieve goals but don't get results are those who don't throw themselves completely into it. If you sincerely reach down into your heart's desire then your reach will not be for nothing. Because in the end, it is that what is in your heart, whether good or bad, that comes to you in the end. Once you have done this you will be free from all self-doubt and hence are free to throw your whole self into your problem and into achieving your goals.

(2) Develop positive thinking

Like attracts like is the law seems to govern when it comes to thinking and feeling. People who suffer from anxiety and fearfulness tend to attract more and more of the same negative thoughts and emotions because they open themselves up to it and harmonize with that level of thinking. But there is normally a powerful urge to resist thinking positive because negative thinking is deeply ingrained into the subconscious mind. What you need to do is to learn to recognize your negative thought patterns and attitudes. Learn to see yourself as you really are. As soon as you catch a negative thought, immediately remove it from your mind because doing so will expel it from the realm of possibility and from powerful magnetic force of attracting more negative thoughts. Not only should you learn to catch your own negative thoughts but also negative words, actions and behaviours. This also includes your thoughts, feelings and reactions to other peoples' words and behaviours. All these negative thoughts, actions, behaviours and words sink deeply into the subconscious mind and create a very negative self-image indeed. If you keep telling yourself that you CAN'T do something or this and this will happen then chances are you will not be able to do it and such a negative outcome will likely happen. Things will and do turn out well for people if they will only let them and give them a chance to. A majority of the difficulties people face everyday are infact mental in nature and character. And how that person deals with it is left entirely up to our their own mental attitude. The idea that a problem can be overcome held in the mind will eventually lead to success.


(3) Visualize your goals and desires

To get what you really want in life, your objectives and outcomes needs to be clearly defined. You will not get very far if your desired outcome is vague and unclear. To get what you want you need to form a precise and clear picture of what you want and that is where visualization steps in. In the case of sending social anxiety into a complete remission, the negative self-image a social phobic possess will need to be turned into a positive one. Once the self-image becomes positive, success in life will inevitablty follow. Indeed, the most positive, happy, and succesful people are those with the most positive self-images. The subconscious mind harbours many images of an individual and everything about them; their fears and anxieties; their abilities and desires among many other things. As any psychologist can tell you, visualisation has a real and often profound effect on the physical body. So think about what kind of damage and consequences that a negative self-image can have on a person! It is no surpise that people end up "neurotic", "sick" and with all sorts of social and psychological problems. That it is why it is so important to know yourself and see yourself as you really are and then apply creative visualization to turn the images into positive ones. For example, when self-doubt arises, it tends to springs forth more self-doubt. To put a stop to this, you could visualize your doubts that plague you as some kind of monster; you cut the head off and three more sprout in in its place. What you would do here is simply visualize decapitating the monster and seal up the wound with fire before more heads appear in place. Once the wound is sealed no more heads and no more self-doubt. Finally, visualization doesn't entail merely daydreaming and wishing for things to happen. Daydreaming and wishing is riddled with doubt and a general feeling of defeat; that things cannot and will not change. Visualization is willing for something to happen and should always be accompanied by a belief that what is visualized will materialize.


----------

